# My mother is passing...



## Zieke93 (Jan 3, 2015)

Hi everyone, I'm new here, but I need some advice. Around 1year ago my mother & I had an argument which led us to not speak to each other. But in the last few weeks I have been informed that she has Lung cancer & is expected to live 6months. My mother & I still have not spoken, she has been trying to contact me and has been begging to see me before she passes. But there are still things I have not forgiven her for. I feel selfish & really upset for not going to see her. But I just know that I will regret it if I don't go see her while I have a chance. HELP! What do I do?!?


----------



## chicken999 (May 2, 2013)

U should be the bigger person and forgive ur mother for the hurt she caused u. Go and see her. Spend as much time as u can with her. If she keeps up the hateful behaviour u know at least u tried. U will regret if after she passes if u do not try now


----------



## Engaus (Nov 7, 2013)

I think the answer is quite obvious..go see her!

I don't understand why people harbor hate. It doesn't get you anywhere. You don't forgive her for whatever she has done - but that's not going to change if you choose not to see her.

So go see her, forgive each other and say goodbye.


----------



## robboat (Jun 12, 2012)

You only live once......and it is important to move on with life.

Your Mum wants to get things right before she goes and you are being a bloody girl.....

Be an adult and go talk with her.....you have a lifetime and she has only a few months.
.
.
.
.
(Unless you are a troll with this silly first post question......:-((.....)


----------

